# Beware Pyramid Scheme Targets Hunters



## MoeBirds (Feb 18, 2005)

.....and soon they will try and lure unsuspecting fishermen into the void.....Its a sad, sad, day for all outdoorsmen!  
I never thought they could turn hunting and fishing, two recreational sports I've cherished and enjoyed since my Grandfather taught me how to do both, into a "pyramid-scheme?!But a few bad 'ol boys finally and unfortunately have!  
 In my opinion HUNT'N BIZ is exactly that and nothing more!
  You see I was offered a "job",or rather "the oppurtunity of a lifetime!", with these fellas at the Turkey Expo in Perry last week and while I had my doubts about the authenticity of such a blind proposal, I decided to hear them out that night at the Holiday Inn. It was me and what I thought was ten other interested participants but later turned out to be nothing more than myself and one other guy. The rest were "plants posing as interested participants"they were just a buch of guys already neck-deep in this thing.
  The leader even devulged it was "the same formula used for Amway,Health-supplements, and Excel cellular"...all bogus pyramid schemes (IMO). "THIS one just deals with hunting and fishing supplies". 
   The only way to make any money and not lose the $25.00 to $1000.00 per month   to belong is to get others to join up. Oh you can also book hunts all over the world as an instant-outfitter(no experience necessary)since the likelyhood of you booking anyone is nill...or you can sell your old huntin videos to them and make a couple hundred bucks(yeah thats gonna happen) ...or even more unbeleivable they'll"buy"   your hunting stories for their magazine that a subscription to only costs $400.00 to $12,000.00 per year!!!!....so let me get thuis straight I have the "potential" to MAKE??? a few hundred dollars a year yet I'm spending three times as much to do so?! Where did these guys go to middle-school?! 
  You see their whole "ploy" is based on you can "hunt and and fish and get paid for it"?!!...cause you'll be able to "write-off" all those hunts around the world you'll take youself on?!  seems to me you spend more of your own $$$$$ than you'd ever make doing things this way but maybe I'm wrong?!  
  The 230 pg catalogue is laughable(IMO) with like TWO PAIRS OF PANTS ?! to choose from, which you get a commi$ion from after of course it passes thru your recruiter's hand and his recruiters and so on...  
   I let them know I knew what was going on when they teamed up on me to get me to join and I told em I was "gonna let everyone know on GON" and they said everyone already knew?!.....
..................well did ya????


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 18, 2005)

Greg Lewis said:
			
		

> I told em I was "gonna let everyone know on GON" and they said everyone already knew?!.....
> ..................well did ya????


Nope.  Thanks for the feedback.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd heard of it and checked out their web-site.  I got the same impression pretty much.

A good rule of thumb if you have to recruit others and it's gonna cost you money up front in order to make money is to run away from it as fast as you can....


----------



## Nick_T (Feb 18, 2005)

I learned the hard way with the Excel thing, should have known better. If ya wanted to write off a good bit of your hunting ya could start a consulting business, I guess. 

Thanks for the heads up. I would think I am smarter than that now but if something hunting related was dangled in my face  another lapse in judgement could happen.

Nick T


----------



## DaddyPaul (Feb 18, 2005)

Had a boy approach me about it yesterday!  No thank you!


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 18, 2005)

Those are the same guys who run the video of the lion in the fence charging the "Hunter " . They got a little ill when I asked them to turn it off at last years fisharama.  I do not buy their business plan .


----------



## camo93 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Huntin Biz, what a Joke...*

If it sounds too good to be true, then it usually is..

(Huntin Biz)Is it the same people that started AMWAY???  

Brad


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 18, 2005)

*Greg*

No I also didn't know but now I do - Thanks.
I have been wondering what they are about.


----------



## gtaff (Feb 18, 2005)

I looked into it as well.  Even called and talked to someone on the phone.  I was like all right make a living hunting.  NOT.  After searching the internet and talking to the lady on the phone I said HECK NO!!!!  Sounded too fishy to me.


----------



## Cypress94 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sounds like the folks that run the outdoor expo shows need to start screening the people they let set up for business at their shows.  They're gonna run a lot of people off with that kind of monkey business.


----------



## dominantpredator (Feb 19, 2005)

Greg Lewis said:
			
		

> .....and soon they will try and lure unsuspecting fishermen into the void.....Its a sad, sad, day for all outdoorsmen!
> I never thought they could turn hunting and fishing, two recreational sports I've cherished and enjoyed since my Grandfather taught me how to do both, into a "pyramid-scheme?!But a few bad 'ol boys finally and unfortunately have!
> In my opinion HUNT'N BIZ is exactly that and nothing more!
> You see I was offered a "job",or rather "the oppurtunity of a lifetime!", with these fellas at the Turkey Expo in Perry last week and while I had my doubts about the authenticity of such a blind proposal, I decided to hear them out that night at the Holiday Inn. It was me and what I thought was ten other interested participants but later turned out to be nothing more than myself and one other guy. The rest were "plants posing as interested participants"they were just a buch of guys already neck-deep in this thing.
> ...


I personally know one of the guys at the topand in my opinion you hit the nail on the head. This guy has been into those pyramid schemes for a long time....he has tried to get me into it for years...I'll just work for my money is what I always tell him


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

I may have missed it somewhere, but does this outfit have a name? Someone mentioned a website? That might help if anyone is uncomfortable mentioning the name of this outfit. I know I'd never do anything like give people like this money, but if someone told me they were representing such and such comapny, I'd want ot be able to recognize the name so I wouldn't waste time listening.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2005)

Dutchman the name of the company is HUNT'N BIZ.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Hmmmmmmmm,*

How about some time shares in hunting properties.

I'll get 'er started. First, I will need 500 investors at $5000 each, nothing down by the way, I will have some creative financing available so all can participate who wish to capitolize on this venture for fun and profit.

Within a year, I will have select properties from varying states that are managed for wildlife, complete with all the accomodations for a hunt.

Works just like the resort time shares.

Of course I am kidding, but I am willing to bet it's not far down the road.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Feb 20, 2005)

*If you're still curious...*

Try this site on for size.

http://www.wabaoutdoors.com/huntn_biz.htm


----------



## gabowman (Feb 20, 2005)

Naa, not for me. I always just walk away from talk like that. I never knew anyone that ever stuck with anything like that for long. I hardly even let 'em finish their conversation about it before I'm gone. Wifey says I'm rude but they need to have to work for their money like I do. 

GB


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 23, 2005)

I was especially insulted when the guy started "quoting from the Bible"   to try and sway the faithful into the scheme!..................... He did something even more disgusting but I just can't bring myself to type it.  

...just have to wonder   "how many of our hunting and fishing brotherin" have been lured into this madness already?!
   I was told: "over 4,000 outdoorsmen are already involved"!!....but I was told "a lot of things"   that nite?!


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 23, 2005)

Al33 said:
			
		

> How about some time shares in hunting properties.
> 
> I'll get 'er started. First, I will need 500 investors at $5000 each, nothing down by the way, I will have some creative financing available so all can participate who wish to capitolize on this venture for fun and profit.
> 
> ...




Al, you're a little late my friend.  I read about a place a year or so ago doing something very similar.  They had properties in several states that you could hunt once you were a member.  If I can find the information I'll pass it on, though I'm not sure I saved it.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 23, 2005)

More crappy info:

http://www.huntn.biz/


----------



## J Pritchard III (Feb 23, 2005)

I was aware of this...The Thursday night before the Turkeyrama all of those guys (including the founder) had one of their meetings in Valdosta.  Apparently a guy I work with knew some of the people in it and so we met at a cabin for a total waste of 3hrs and my Thursday night...but we had some Dang good grilled sausage.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 27, 2005)

I got a email from chrism@huntn.biz    on the same junk. picked my address from the forum. i will unregister from that site if possible.


----------



## Kansashunter (Feb 28, 2005)

*Multilevel Marketing*

Most people can't or just won't open their mind enough to understand. But the reason for this is most are illegal to start with. Sometimes these things will go on for years before they are shut down. Some start out as legitament businesses but eventually greed takes over and corrupts the whole thing. The first sign to know if it might be legal is: If you have to get others in to make money it is illegal. If you get paid a commision when others get in it is illegal. For any multilevel to be legit there must be a product or service to sell. You must make most of the money from selling this product or service and not self consumption. Some of the larger one are perfectly legal but there are misused for self greed.
 If anyone really knows of the Amway business there are some organizations that have fallen off the deep end. The *system part *of the business has corrupted many. The ones that make all the money from the tapes and conventions are the ones at the top. If you are not at the top you will never have a chance to make any of this money. Because of the wealth this monster has created, the govenment will not touch these clowns. But for those that don't realize this. The Amway/Quixtar Company(two different companies) has no vested interest in the sytem part. They only recieve moneys when their products are moved. I can garrantee you the guys that started the Amway(Alticore) business did not start this one. One just died a couple months ago(Jay Van Andle) and the other(Rich Devos) is too old to start anything. Back on topic>




My point: before joining any MLM do your home work or you might get caught holding an empty bag. This one has a strong odor.


----------



## Carp (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't they advertise in GON?


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 1, 2005)

Carp said:
			
		

> Don't they advertise in GON?



Yes they do, or I know they have in the past!  

BTW, don't tell my wife I am not making money during my hunting ventures!  I tell her all the time, "Think of ALL the money we save from not buying hamburger."


----------



## mpowell (Mar 1, 2005)

i had great success in multilevel marketing (MLM).  of course, we were selling a product which you could make fairly substantial money on it alone.  but, the way to build wealth was through building your "legs" of distributors underneath you.  every time they bought inventory, you made money AS long as you were buying inventory, too.

i was always very up front with dealers i signed up and felt personally responsible for their success in the business.  i NEVER signed up someone who i didn't feel could succeed on their own without a little help from me initially.  yeah, a lot of folks shot for numbers hoping to hit a few diamonds in the rough.  me, i chose to scout out people with the skills already necessary to succeed.

i had friends who were my age (22 at the time) making $10k/month so it was no joke.  some were poised to bring in more!  a few folks that had been in the business for about three years were already raking in $25k/$30k per month.  nothing to sneeze at!  

personally, i got out because the demands on my time were too much as i went back to college to get my teaching certification.  i just didn't have the desire to "live the business" as others did.  it was almost cult-like.  but, so is wal-mart!  i wished them all well and walked away.


----------



## Kansashunter (Mar 4, 2005)

mpowell,

Yep very few people understand how or why it works. The ones making the money work their buts off to get it going.


----------



## MoeBirds (Aug 3, 2005)

*Thought I'd send this back-to-the-top.....*

.............in case any of you run into them at the BuckaRama this week   !?


Not sure if they'll be there, but they were down thata way for the TurkeyRama, so I'd imagine they might have a booth at this one too   !?



Not tellin anyone what to do or not to do, of course  ...just givin you guys a heads-up of my experience with them......you can form your own opinions.



Have a good one!!!


----------



## Reel Country (Aug 3, 2005)

We got hit up by them for our saltwater tournament this year.    They tried to work us fast at the last minute as we doing final details.


----------



## gtaff (Aug 3, 2005)

Did you join or not?  If you did iwhat was the results?


----------



## raghorn (Aug 3, 2005)

I had the same bunch approach me In Rome Ga. at the car dealership my wife works for, and it only took a few minutes to peg him for what he was. When I started explaining how tired I was of people like him trying to get their hand in my pocket and ruining my favorite sport , he suddenly remembered an appointment he had to keep  Go figure?


----------



## Reel Country (Aug 5, 2005)

gtaff said:
			
		

> Did you join or not? If you did iwhat was the results?


Remember I said they tried to work us.     We did nothing, although they showed up at every one of our events.


----------

